# Bedham Church - Sussex - March 2017



## Gromr

The ruins of this lovely little church remain hidden away in a quiet corner of West Sussex. 

*History*

Built in 1880 as a church and school, this Bedham Church was built as a place of worship and education for the remote hamlet of Bedham. At its peak it had 60 pupils and 3 teachers.

In 1925 the school closed down while it continued to be used a church until 1959 when it was completely abandoned. 

*The Explore*

Driving down the small single lane leading up to the church I couldn't see it as I drove past where I thought it was. I parked up and walked into the woods trying locate it. 30 minutes of futile searching found nothing.

I returned to the car and decided to drive further down the road. I drove a few hundred yards further until I saw the church appear in clear view at the side of the road. I felt a bit silly taking this long to find it...

I'd imagine if you were to visit here on a dark evening or night it would be a bit spoopy. However in the middle of a sunny warm day its quite a charming ruin. A lot of the original features remain intact and its suffered next to no graffiti of vandalism. 

Metalwork has been erected holding the tallest part of the structure up, and it seems to be working. 

If you are in the are in the area I'd thoroughly recommend paying a visit here. 


*Photos*


----------



## Brewtal

Beautifully captured mate! H's best friend lives a 20min walk from here but every time we visit her we never have the time to wander up, or it is raining!


----------



## DiggerDen

Lovely photos. I went here last week. Turned that board over inside to cover graffiti! Very peaceful location.


----------



## krela

I do love this place, thanks for your take on it.


----------



## smiler

Nicely shot Grom, Thanks


----------



## HughieD

Your pics of this little gem are fab. Hope I get chance to visit it some day.


----------



## prettyvacant71

Ooo I really like the look of this! Unusual shaped church, you caught it in some good light too!

The angel

Quite easily missed in the woods by the looks of it...now if you had the same problem with battersea power station I would get concerned


----------



## zender126

Nice one 
Its a great place for some night photography


----------



## ladyboss81

Absolutely loved my visit here last week, myself and a few others took a trip to have a look at this hidden treasure.
We went late at night but are definitely planning to go back and get some better shots.. Great pictures


----------

